# Remedies for itch weed?



## ISUPsyclones (Feb 3, 2004)

I live in the midwest and "itch weed" is rampant on a few of the trails I ride. I'm not talking about Poison Ivy or Oak, just the stuff (which is probably several different kinds of weeds) that makes your calf go crazy. I'm no Botanist, but I would distinguish this from the Stinging Nettles plant as well which has a sensation all its own. A little water helps, but I usually like to drink the water instead and after the initial cooling the calf is usually screaming again. Any suggestions?


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

*If it is really poison ivy, then...*

try some Zanfel. The stuff is like $35 an ounce over the counter, but it's the ONLY thing I've tried that really works.

However, it doesn't sound to me like you are getting into poison ivy. From what I remember about Ames, poison ivy is easy to avoid. In my years there I never once got it. There are a lot of other "stingy" ******* plants that I don't know the names of either. I would suggest wearing tights and arm warmers to avoid these. This time of year that won't be a burden. In the summer long pants and sleeves will help protect you from the bugs.

I don't envy you trying to ride in the middle of Iowa. Worst riding I've ever had the misfortune of experiencing.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*It's not poision ivy...*



Structure said:


> try some Zanfel. The stuff is like $35 an ounce over the counter, but it's the ONLY thing I've tried that really works.
> 
> However, it doesn't sound to me like you are getting into poison ivy. From what I remember about Ames, poison ivy is easy to avoid. In my years there I never once got it. There are a lot of other "stingy" ******* plants that I don't know the names of either. I would suggest wearing tights and arm warmers to avoid these. This time of year that won't be a burden. In the summer long pants and sleeves will help protect you from the bugs.
> 
> I don't envy you trying to ride in the middle of Iowa. Worst riding I've ever had the misfortune of experiencing.


It's itchweed. There are a couple of things that help. Itchweed has an oil that will drive you nuts. Water cuts it. Funny thing is, this is a natural defense mechanism to prevent animals from grazing on it. The fast you go through it, the less likely it is to affect you. Not sure why, but this helps.

In the Summer in the Midwest, long pants and sleeves will kill you. You would overheat and expose yourself to heat stroke and heat exhaustion faster. 100 degrees with 90% humidity is what we ride in.

This time of year, itchweed and poison ivy are dormant, along with the ticks. Late fall through early spring are my favoraite times to ride in the Midwest, for this very reason.

Ken


----------



## jakey (Jan 27, 2004)

ISUPsyclones said:


> I live in the midwest and "itch weed" is rampant on a few of the trails I ride. I'm not talking about Poison Ivy or Oak, just the stuff (which is probably several different kinds of weeds) that makes your calf go crazy. I'm no Botanist, but I would distinguish this from the Stinging Nettles plant as well which has a sensation all its own. A little water helps, but I usually like to drink the water instead and after the initial cooling the calf is usually screaming again. Any suggestions?


Oooohh, I thought you said weed itch!


----------



## warmseth (Jan 12, 2004)

if it's really driving you nuts go to your dr and get a prescription for some steroid pills. i was suffering from a bad case of poison oak for two weeks before going to the dr. he gave me some steroid pills and it cleared up completely in three days


----------



## free-agent (Jan 12, 2004)

*Rub some on yer @ss...*

and you won't notive the itch on your calf!
Have you tried Calamine (SP?) lotion? That works well for me. Oherwise, the only thing you can do is wait it out and keep from irritating it.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*I second the Zanfel.*



Structure said:


> try some Zanfel. The stuff is like $35 an ounce over the counter, but it's the ONLY thing I've tried that really works.
> 
> However, it doesn't sound to me like you are getting into poison ivy. From what I remember about Ames, poison ivy is easy to avoid. In my years there I never once got it. There are a lot of other "stingy" ******* plants that I don't know the names of either. I would suggest wearing tights and arm warmers to avoid these. This time of year that won't be a burden. In the summer long pants and sleeves will help protect you from the bugs.
> 
> I don't envy you trying to ride in the middle of Iowa. Worst riding I've ever had the misfortune of experiencing.


It's incredible. Super expensive (it's $40 for a 1 oz. tube here), but the relief (no pun intended) is worth it. Talk to your skin doc, and see if he can get free samples. That's what I did, and they sent full-sized tubes! I got 2 free! Couldn't believe it. Then I found a couple of tubes in a local closeout store for 97 cents!

Of course, I haven't gotten poison oak since. 

www.zanfel.com or 800-401-4002

fp


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Wrong.*



free-agent said:


> ...the only thing you can do is wait it out and keep from irritating it.


Are you talking out yer ass again? 

Hey, I can get a new Free-Agent hat for $5. Do you want it? It's red w/ a yellow FA logo.

fp


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*try a bottle of 409 (your favorite scent)*

Really, keep it in the trunk. Get back to the car, give yerself a spritz after the ride, and wipe off with a rag.


----------



## fsr (Jan 14, 2004)

*itch weed*



ISUPsyclones said:


> I live in the midwest and "itch weed" is rampant on a few of the trails I ride. I'm not talking about Poison Ivy or Oak, just the stuff (which is probably several different kinds of weeds) that makes your calf go crazy. I'm no Botanist, but I would distinguish this from the Stinging Nettles plant as well which has a sensation all its own. A little water helps, but I usually like to drink the water instead and after the initial cooling the calf is usually screaming again. Any suggestions?


I would suggest you look into a homeopathic remedy called urtica urens. It comes in tiny little balls that you dissolve under the tongue and is contained in a small vial type container. Should be able to find it or order it through your local health food store. FSR.


----------



## Russ-Ale (Jan 12, 2004)

*I always carry Technu...*

the stuff works great and is cheap. You can pick it up at places like REI and so forth. I don't know how much agony this stuff has saved me from, but I'm sure it was more than a couple times.

Btw, I don't think poison ivy is ever dormant.


----------



## free-agent (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'm talking out YER...*

@ss again! That hat would be sweet. Maybe that way we can acutally find each other and hook up for a beer at Sea Otter!!
What's new? How's Cali? I assume you're heading to Sea Otter again?


----------

